# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cách xác định dung lượng file ảnh

## seopro12345789

có thể xác định được dung lượng file ảnh khi biết được độ phân giải không. ví dụ tấm ảnh 800x600pixcel thì dung lượng bao nhiêu.

----------


## seowebsitetv

dung lượng file ảnh phụ thuộc vào kích thước ảnh (pixel), cấu trúc file ảnh (bmp, jpg, gif...) cũng như thuật toán sử dụng để nén ảnh. vì vậy chỉ căn cứ vào độ phân giải thì không thể xác định được.
tham khảo cấu trúc file bmp:



> trong đồ họa máy vi tính, *bmp* là một định dạng tập tin hình ảnh khá phổ biến. các tập tin đồ họa lưu dưới dạng bmp thường có đuôi là *.bmp* hoặc *.dib* (_device independent bitmap_).
> các thuộc tính tiêu biểu của một tập tin ảnh bmp (cũng như file ảnh nói chung) là
> 
> số bit trên mỗi điểm ảnh (_bit per pixel_), thường được ký hiệu bởi *n*. một ảnh bmp n-bit có 2_n_ màu. giá trị n càng lớn thì ảnh càng có nhiều màu, và càng rõ nét hơn. giá trị tiêu biểu của n là 1 (ảnh đen trắng), 4 (ảnh 16 màu), 8 (ảnh 256 màu), 16 (ảnh 65536 màu) và 24 (ảnh 16 triệu màu). ảnh bmp 24-bit có chất lượng hình ảnh trung thực nhất.chiều cao của ảnh (_height_), cho bởi điểm ảnh (_pixel_).chiều rộng của ảnh (_width_), cho bởi điểm ảnh.cấu trúc tập tin ảnh bmp bao gồm 4 phần:
> 
> *bitmap header* (14 bytes): giúp nhận dạng tập tin bitmap.*bitmap information* (40 bytes): lưu một số thông tin chi tiết giúp hiển thị ảnh.*color palette* (4*x bytes), x là số màu của ảnh: định nghĩa các màu sẽ được sử dụng trong ảnh.*bitmap data:* lưu dữ liệu ảnh.đặc điểm nổi bật nhất của định dạng bmp là tập tin hình ảnh thường không được nén bằng bất kỳ thuật toán nào. khi lưu ảnh, các điểm ảnh được ghi trực tiếp vào tập tin - một điểm ảnh sẽ được mô tả bởi một hay nhiều byte tùy thuộc vào giá trị *n* của ảnh. do đó, một hình ảnh lưu dưới dạng bmp thường có kích cỡ rất lớn, gấp nhiều lần so với các ảnh được nén (chẳng hạn gif, jpeg hay png).
> tuy nhiên, do kích thước tập tin ảnh bmp quá lớn, định dạng bmp không phù hợp để trao đổi hình ảnh qua mạng internet (do hạn chế về tốc độ truyền dữ liệu). do đó, các trang web thường sử dụng ảnh dạng gif, jpeg hay png. các định dạng này hỗ trợ các thuật toán nén hình ảnh, vì vậy có thể giảm bớt kích cỡ của ảnh.
> <div style="text-align: right">(source: vn.wikipedia.org)​cụ thể:​- header:
> type;
> ...

----------


## Mantran

> có thể xác định được dung lượng file ảnh khi biết được độ phân giải không. ví dụ tấm ảnh 800x600pixcel thì dung lượng bao nhiêu.


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn hình dung như thế này cho đơn giản:
bạn có một khối hình vuông , bạn biết được kích thước của khối đó. nhưng nếu khối đó làm băng sắt thì sẽ có một trọng lượng rất lớn, nhưng nếu khối đó làm bằng xốp thì trọng lượng của nó lại rất là nhẹ. 
bạn liên tưởng ở đây độ phân giải là kích thước của khối vuông, dung lượng của ảnh là trọng lượng của khối vuông. vậy liệu mình có biết được dung lượng của ảnh khi chỉ biết được độ phân giải của anh không? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn luôn vui vẻ.

----------

